# Scottsboro #359



## Reaper (Oct 6, 2019)

Greetings Brethern, my name is Ulysses Owens I am the senior steward in Scottsboro #359. I am hoping to find a many good Brother on here


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Chaz (Oct 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello from London.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 7, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2019)

Greetings and welcome (belatedly !)


----------



## Reaper (Nov 7, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome (belatedly !)


Thank you


----------



## Matt Ross (Nov 7, 2019)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Matt L (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome Brother from NW Tennessee


----------

